# Medical Marijuana application links



## Mutt

Below are links to the online applications for medical marijuana. Please PM me with any links that appear in the future and I will add them to the list. Not all the states with medical marijuana laws enacted have an online application. I left those out. When they have an online link I will add them to the list.
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Canada:*

Health Canada: 
http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/dhp-mps/marihuana/how-comment/applicant-demandeur/index_e.html
http://www.medicalmarijuana.ca/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*United States:*

*Alaska:*
http://www.hss.state.ak.us/dph/bvs/marijuana.htm

*California:* 
http://www.cdph.ca.gov/pubsforms/forms/pages/medicalmarijuanaprogram.aspx

*Colorado:*
http://www.cdphe.state.co.us/hs/Medicalmarijuana/marijuanafactsheet.asp

*Montana:*
http://www.dphhs.mt.gov/medicalmarijuana/

*Nevada:*
http://www.leg.state.nv.us/NAC/NAC-453A.html

*Oregon:*
http://www.oregon.gov/DHS/ph/ommp/

*Rhode Island:*
http://www.health.ri.gov/hsr/mmp/index.php

*Vermont:*
http://www.dps.state.vt.us/cjs/marijuana.htm

United states note:
United States Federal Government Laws still override the states laws regarding Medical Marijuana. Even though in the state with legal medical marijuana. It is still illegal in terms of the Federal Government.


----------



## Mutt

Link to the state by state medical marijuana laws provided by Marijuana Policy Projecthttp://www.mpp.org/statelaw/index.html

Other links:
www.norml.org (NORML-National Organization for the Reform of Marijuana Laws)
http://www.mpp.org/ (Marijuana Policy Project)
http://www.drugpolicy.org/marijuana/medical/ (Drug Policy Alliance)


----------



## Mutt

Opened for link submission only, please keep questions and stuff to new threads in this section NOT THIS THREAD..this is for a directory for MMJ apps and things.


----------



## NorCalHal

California Doctor and Collective locator : http://mccdirectory.org/

California NORML : http://www.canorml.org/


----------



## greenfoxx

*MICHIGAN*

I guess we should of put this up there when we first joined, since we ourselves had a little adventure becoming legal. This is for Michigan, and Michigan alone.

and here is the current legal guide lines.

At the time, the process can take 4 - 8 weeks, to receive patient or a caregiver card.

Good luck all you Michiganders! 

Ugg, well, can't post links yet due to minimal post's, yet i encourage all to go to michigan . gov for guilines and then there is also easy links threw Google to find Doctors or info to help with obtaining a card.

 The Greenfoxx's  

Mutt if you could update the top list for the locals around here.  Thank you


----------



## mrcane

Any one know the deal with Wa.State. My doctors will not even consider MMJ,
 they say there is no science behind it???
 Ahhh I have found the right Docs


----------



## bubblegum44

do any of you guys know if you can get medical marijuana in canada if you tell ur doctor u find u have to much energy and cant concentrait well unless you bun and then ur relaxed and focused?


----------



## MARY-JANE

Arizona:
http://www.azdhs.gov/medicalmarijuana/

Hawaii:
http://www.medicalmarijuanaofhawaii.org/

Michigan:
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/mdch/Medical_Marihuana_Packet_3-27-09_272862_7.pdf

New Jersey:
http://www.state.nj.us/health/medicalmarijuana/

New Mexico:
http://http://nmhealth.org/idb/medical_cannabis.shtml



**United states note:
 United States Federal Government Laws still override the states laws regarding Medical Marijuana. Even though in the state with legal medical marijuana. It is still illegal in terms of the Federal Government.


----------



## lindseyj

Medical marijuana is used as a medicine that can help with countless medical conditions, including cancer, HIV/AIDs, multiple sclerosis, glaucoma and more. It has a direct effect on pain and has been shown to significantly reduce neuropathic pain.


----------



## lovbnstoned

one day,, florida will b on that list


----------



## Shaun485

These are great links, i have also one website of medical marijuana delivery.  ABud-e.com is providing Medical Marijuana and Medical Weed Delivery Service in Los Angeles, California !


----------



## 4thstreet

Thanks for the posting


----------



## grantsforcollege

thanks for posting such great links


----------



## 4thstreet1

Thanks for Posting such useful links


----------



## Mac Watson

Thank you so much for this post!
Its really useful to us.
We are THC Test Kits and we provide the easiest to use marijuana test kits.


----------



## maxwelanderson5

Hello,We are  spammers.  We like to come on marijuana sites and find gullible people to try and peddle our crap to.  If you are stupid and gullible, call us and we will be happy to rip you off.

Original message edited by The Hemp Goddess to clarify real intent of poster.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neapolitano85

Mutt said:


> Below are links to the online applications for medical marijuana. Please PM me with any links that appear in the future and I will add them to the list. Not all the states with medical marijuana laws enacted have an online application. I left those out. When they have an online link I will add them to the list.
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Canada:*
> 
> Health Canada:
> http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/dhp-mps/marihuana/how-comment/applicant-demandeur/index_e.html
> Medical Marijuana | Canada's trusted Medical Marijuana resource
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *United States:
> 
> Alaska:*
> http://www.hss.state.ak.us/dph/bvs/marijuana.htm
> 
> *California:*
> http://www.cdph.ca.gov/pubsforms/forms/pages/medicalmarijuanaprogram.aspx
> 
> *Colorado:*
> http://www.cdphe.state.co.us/hs/Medicalmarijuana/marijuanafactsheet.asp
> 
> *Montana:*
> http://www.dphhs.mt.gov/medicalmarijuana/
> 
> *Nevada:*
> NAC: CHAPTER 453A - MEDICAL USE OF MARIJUANA
> 
> *Oregon:*
> http://www.oregon.gov/DHS/ph/ommp/
> 
> *Rhode Island:*
> http://www.health.ri.gov/hsr/mmp/index.php
> 
> *Vermont:*
> http://www.dps.state.vt.us/cjs/marijuana.htm
> 
> United states note:
> United States Federal Government Laws still override the states laws regarding Medical Marijuana. Even though in the state with legal medical marijuana. It is still illegal in terms of the Federal Government.





Mutt said:


> Below are links to the online applications for medical marijuana. Please PM me with any links that appear in the future and I will add them to the list. Not all the states with medical marijuana laws enacted have an online application. I left those out. When they have an online link I will add them to the list.
> *-------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Canada:*
> 
> Health Canada:
> http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/dhp-mps/marihuana/how-comment/applicant-demandeur/index_e.html
> Medical Marijuana | Canada's trusted Medical Marijuana resource
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *United States:
> 
> Alaska:*
> http://www.hss.state.ak.us/dph/bvs/marijuana.htm
> 
> *California:*
> http://www.cdph.ca.gov/pubsforms/forms/pages/medicalmarijuanaprogram.aspx
> 
> *Colorado:*
> http://www.cdphe.state.co.us/hs/Medicalmarijuana/marijuanafactsheet.asp
> 
> *Montana:*
> http://www.dphhs.mt.gov/medicalmarijuana/
> 
> *Nevada:*
> NAC: CHAPTER 453A - MEDICAL USE OF MARIJUANA
> 
> *Oregon:*
> http://www.oregon.gov/DHS/ph/ommp/
> 
> *Rhode Island:*
> http://www.health.ri.gov/hsr/mmp/index.php
> 
> *Vermont:*
> http://www.dps.state.vt.us/cjs/marijuana.htm
> 
> United states note:
> United States Federal Government Laws still override the states laws regarding Medical Marijuana. Even though in the state with legal medical marijuana. It is still illegal in terms of the Federal Government.


very useful links, and info I found here


----------



## Dr. Albert

*Add My MMJ Doctor to your directory*

1 -   https://mymmjdoctor.com/

2 -  Apply


----------



## liliavon43

TSG there fast on med deliveries. Good stuff mirror:
mraiqzez7kbh7hw44ycjhqkfoz4tvq5gkfooikgxwhmd6c4ckkttv2id


----------

